

What should a modern scientific infrastructure look like? - lorenzfx
http://bjoern.brembs.net/2015/04/what-should-a-modern-scientific-infrastructure-look-like/

======
j2kun
One issue with a daily news feed about the most cited papers in a specific
field: fields move much more slowly than that.

Even in theoretical CS or machine learning, where we have multiple conferences
every year with fast turnover and hundreds of publications in total, the
accepted papers list is released once per year, which means you'd get huge
updates, but infrequently, with no additional filtering. Citations also happen
relatively gradually.

~~~
aaren
With the infrastructure described, I can imagine the turnover increasing as
'paper' length decreases. When there are lower barriers to sharing with other
scientists perhaps the scientific method will become a more iterative and
communal process: less cathedral, more bazaar.

~~~
j2kun
In the field I'm talking about (cs theory) conference papers are routinely
capped at 10-15 pages.

------
mpoloton
Interesting read. I think Zotero
([https://www.zotero.org/](https://www.zotero.org/)) is missing as a
collaborative bibliography tool.

------
i000
Thousands of new life-science publications appear each day on PubMed. It is
quite hard to keep up, but it is possible to set up: \- keyword-triggered RSS-
feeds at NCBI \- an account on Google Scholar which has some "intelligent"
notifications. \- or finally use Sciencescape:
[https://sciencescape.org](https://sciencescape.org)

------
VikingCoder
Google+ Communities have a lot of the features you're asking for. It's not a
perfect fit, but it gets you far closer than other tools I can think of.

Along with Google Drive for data publishing.

